# Ft Lauderdale Airport Shooting



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Prayers go out to the families of yet another shooting at a "soft target". 

Earlier today a Hispanic male in his late 20's opened fire (taking headshots) into a crowd at the Delta baggage claim area in Terminal 2. 

5 dead and 8 injured at this time. The shooter is in custody and being interviewed by the FBI as I type this.

Reports so far look like the gun was legally checked in when the male (Santiago) boarded a flight from Alaska. Santiago had a military ID and it is unknown whether the ID was his or not. After landing, Santiago picked up his luggage and loaded his gun (unknown make) and opened fire on others collecting their luggage. It also appears he acted alone.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I am glad this one was taken alive. I don't know if anyone will be able to get out of this guy what made him go off.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I guess we will have to wait to find out the whys. One thing is certain, in the state of Florida, the entire airport is a Gun-Free Zone, not just the sterile area behind security like 44 states handle it. Were we allowed, maybe someone might have taken this guy out before he killed and wounded so many. Of course, it's too early to know. My prayers go to the families involved. Really sad.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

So very sad to say, but it looks as if this type / kind of occurrence is going to be a new norm in our lives. 

No matter where you go, or where you are, you need to be aware at all times. The days of kicking back, relaxing, and taking it easy in public are gone.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pblanc said:


> I am glad this one was taken alive. I don't know if anyone will be able to get out of this guy what made him go off.


I, for one, am _not_ glad that he was taken alive.
No amount of interrogation will give us any useful information (just wait and see), nor will it do anything useful for the grieving families.
But it certainly will cost the people of Florida millions of dollars to prosecute the guy, to work through his subsequent appeals, and to keep him confined in prison (either for his life penalty, or during his endless years of appeals against death).
Much better to have killed him outright, during his commission of multiple murders.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dems will be calling for legislation banning guns in checked baggage. Watch tomorrows news and I'm sure we will see one libtard calling for such a bill. From what I have heard so far this fellow was given a discharge for unsatisfactory performance. Not sure if that means dishonorable discharge or what it really means, but there had to be someone making that assessment that had some idea of whether this guy was a little abnormal or not. Hard to say though, for sure. Sometimes people think about things for so long and they fester in their minds for so long, it eventually pushes them over the edge. Not sure if there is any practical way to prevent this scenario however, were I in the line of fire, I would want to have my normal carry piece on me to at least have some chance of survival. 

Maybe a 2A supporter will use this as a basis for a national Concealed Carry bill. I can only hope.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

What I don't understand is why he would go to all the trouble to fly from Anchorage Alaska to Florida just to carry out a rampage?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Supposedly, after he was out of ammo, he laid his handgun on the floor, and then placed himself on the floor, face down in the spread-eagle position and waited for LE to show up. 

LE never had to fire a shot.

News media initially stated that his flight originated in Canada. They later changed it to Alaska. News also said that he had been out of the National Guard about 4 months and had received an honorable discharge.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I, for one, am _not_ glad that he was taken alive.
> No amount of interrogation will give us any useful information (just wait and see), nor will it do anything useful for the grieving families.
> But it certainly will cost the people of Florida millions of dollars to prosecute the guy, to work through his subsequent appeals, and to keep him confined in prison (either for his life penalty, or during his endless years of appeals against death).
> Much better to have killed him outright, during his commission of multiple murders.


I agree with your sentiments. Especially about the costs of prosecuting and convicting him. It's obvious that he's guilty. Just like the Dylan Roof fiasco.

But if there are others involved and this was some sort of conspiracy it's better off that he's alive. Eventually they will get something out of him. Once they get all the information they need then he should be summarily executed in the cruelest method possible.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I, for one, am _not_ glad that he was taken alive.
> No amount of interrogation will give us any useful information (just wait and see), nor will it do anything useful for the grieving families.
> But it certainly will cost the people of Florida millions of dollars to prosecute the guy, to work through his subsequent appeals, and to keep him confined in prison (either for his life penalty, or during his endless years of appeals against death).
> Much better to have killed him outright, during his commission of multiple murders.


Exactly what I was about to post.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

paratrooper said:


> News also said that he had been out of the National Guard about 4 months and had received an honorable discharge.


From what I read he was discharged early from the National Guard for unsatisfactory work performance, served in Iraq for 2 years, and was seeing a shrink for his mental issues.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

denner said:


> From what I read he was discharged early from the National Guard for unsatisfactory work performance, served in Iraq for 2 years, and was seeing a shrink for his mental issues.


Yeah, the info. on him keeps changing. FBI was aware of his mental issues as well.

The source that said the flight originated in Canada, was the same source that said he had received an honorable discharge.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

The liberals here had already passed the law not to allow handguns in the baggage area.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

See, see, see........... "They" are right........ Guns are just to easy to get........


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cait43 said:


> See, see, see........... "They" are right........ Guns are just to easy to get........


Yeah, we all know that. So let's call for everyone to be armed. Why not something different? We all need to be armed because criminals are already armed, and none of us legal citizens has a chance against them without evening up the playing field. So let's just get over all this hoopla, make carrying a weapon a part of normal every day living, and be able to defend ourselves from every real threat. Legal carriers will never display or use a weapon other than in self defense, so let's just get on with it. Let everyone else know that everyone is probably armed and that will deter a lot of the normal everyday crime committed against presumably unarmed citizens. As a whole there will likely be less gun violence than there is now because the psychos and criminals will be aware that most of their intended targets are likely carrying.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

But...but...but...
There'll be blood running in the streets!



(Nobody has ever satisfactorily explained to me why "blood running in the streets" would be a bad thing. Particularly, why would it be bad if all that blood were flowing out of dying bad guys?)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

desertman said:


> I agree with your sentiments. Especially about the costs of prosecuting and convicting him. It's obvious that he's guilty. Just like the Dylan Roof fiasco.
> 
> But if there are others involved and this was some sort of conspiracy it's better off that he's alive. Eventually they will get something out of him. Once they get all the information they need then he should be summarily executed in the cruelest method possible.


public impalement works for me


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> But...but...but...
> There'll be blood running in the streets!
> 
> (Nobody has ever satisfactorily explained to me why "blood running in the streets" would be a bad thing. Particularly, why would it be bad if all that blood were flowing out of dying bad guys?)


How about the poor disenfranchised guy you're calling bad? He was a product of racism by us Hispanic-hating heterosexual Islamophobic white privileged males. He will eventually turn his life around and become a productive member of society if we just leave him alone and quit forcing him to abide by our anti-immigrant Trump-voting misogynous white male privileged rules. Poor guy is just acting out. He shouldn't be shot. He's got a mother who loves him. (that's how they think, you know :watching: )


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I once served on a jury.
We voted to convict a 20-something who had stabbed (but not killed) his robbery victim.
We heard testimony on the perp's character from his mother, who stated, "...But he's a _good_ boy, Judge!"


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I once served on a jury.
> We voted to convict a 20-something who had stabbed (but not killed) his robbery victim.
> We heard testimony on the perp's character from his mother, who stated, "...But he's a _good_ boy, Judge!"


I worked in the Finance area for a Public Housing Authority for the past 7 years before I retired. Heard the same issues raised when junior was caught selling drugs on the street and thereby got himself and his entire family evicted from public housing. Mama filed for a hearing contesting the eviction, Mama said "he's a good boy judge, and it was only a little bit of marijuana." Interesting the rationalization as to whether or not it's a punishible offense due to the "degree" of illegal drug involved. Doesn't matter that junior was convicted of dealing drugs, only matters that it "wasn't that much".


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I once served on a jury.
> We voted to convict a 20-something who had stabbed (but not killed) his robbery victim.
> We heard testimony on the perp's character from his mother, who stated, "...But he's a _good_ boy, Judge!"


I am sure you have too, but over the years, I've just read too many stories where the family of some criminal does not seem to understand why they got shot or are going to go to prison for a long time. It's literally amazing to me what they say. I remember one recently which took place somewhere up north, but the perpetrator had been shot and killed by a CCW holder while in the middle of robbing a store at gunpoint. He had the gun pointed at a manager's head, demanding the store safe be opened or he'd put the guy's brains all over the wall. When the CCW holder told him to freeze, he aimed at him and got killed.

Later the news was interviewing the family on the front porch. They were crying and angry. The mother said something like, "It was none of his business. He should have kept his gun in his pocket and left the store." Other family members were calling for his arrest, claiming that when you shoot someone, you had to pay the price. Some of them said they were going to sue and take away everything he owned. In the same news story, the prosecutor said he'd already signed off on the self defense and in that state, you couldn't bring suit in a self defense case. Oh well. They were also angry, stating citizens should not be allowed to have guns, not mentioning the criminal kid of theirs had a gun. There's just so much of this strange attitude coming from families of criminals.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goes along with the entitlement attitude. They are entitled to do those things because they ain't got nuttin and their lives are so terrible.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

RK3369 said:


> Goes along with *the entitlement attitude*. They are entitled to do those things because they ain't got nuttin and their lives are so terrible. [emphasis added]


...And there, ladies and gentlemen of the jury, is the whole "He's a good boy...he ain't done nuttin' wrong," special-case argument in a nutshell.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...And there, ladies and gentlemen of the jury, is the whole "He's a good boy...he ain't done nuttin' wrong," special-case argument in a nutshell.


I remember another recent case where two were killed leaving a place they'd robbed. The CCW holder noticed they were running towards where his kids were in his parked car. He drew and told them to stop and wait for the police. They turned and aimed; both got killed. Within hours, the family and close friends of the bad guys had started building a memorial with teddy bears, candles and all the rest right there beside the front door of that store. The were also angry and sad, threatening to sue and demanding the CCW holder be thrown in jail. Those boys were good boys who accidentally got into a bad crowd. The mother said she thought her son had only been a part of this to pay his child support. Wasn't really his fault. He was late and didn't want his kids to suffer. They killed a loving son, wonderful father and good provider for his children.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Craigh said:


> Those boys were good boys who accidentally got into a bad crowd. The mother said she thought her son had only been a part of this to pay his child support. Wasn't really his fault. He was late and didn't want his kids to suffer. They killed a loving son, wonderful father and good provider for his children.


:anim_lol: I've also heard that type of rationalization of illegal behavior many times. It is indeed strange how so many people who aren't willing to take any responsibility for their own maintenance can justify how it is appropriate for them to act in such a manner.

At the housing authority we prosecuted people who did not disclose their income when we caught them at it by using federal systems which monitor their income through public assistance, social services and irs systems. 99% of the time they claim they didn't think it was income, like when they were getting food stamps and TANF payments which they didn't report to us and thereby they received increased housing or section 8 assistance. My opinion is and continues to be that most if not all of them are first class "USERS" who will take anything they can get for free. And when you talk to them about it, they often seem to truly believe that there is nothing wrong because they don't have what other folks have. Truly brought up in the "entitlement" world believing that they are "owed". Probably 20% of them truly do need the assistance.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm in favor of publicly hanging a perp that commits a crime like the airport shooter. He heard "voices" that told him to do this? Just hang'em. Mebbe the message will get heard that we won't tolerate this behavior! JMHO


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

pic said:


> public impalement works for me


A good impalement will avoid any critical areas that would kill the impaled to quickly,,,

need time to make popcorn and advertisement

:watching: :watching:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This one will go for insanity, get a hospital room and nice drugs to keep him calm while shrinks talk him thru his issues then like John Hinckley let loose on the public. A mad dog you put down you don't waste time or money on trying to cure them, I see no difference.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

tony pasley said:


> This one will go for insanity, get a hospital room and nice drugs to keep him calm while shrinks talk him thru his issues then like John Hinckley let loose on the public. A mad dog you put down you don't waste time or money on trying to cure them, I see no difference.


Ron White says "you can't fix stupid". I don't think you can fix psycho either. Lethal injection is the best option, imo.


----------

